
Beam It Down From the Web, Scotty - farmer
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/07/technology/07copy.html?ex=1336190400&en=dd0d6ec37f495bcd&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
lupin_sansei
ÂYou could go to Mattel.com, download Barbie, scan your MomÂs head, slap the
head on Barbie and print it out,Â

And this would be good how? Reminds me of that Seinfeld episode where George's
fiance had a doll that looked like his mum.

